Ask HN: Alternatives to Calendly that you know or use? - krusio
======
aswinshibu
I've been using MeetingBird
([https://meetingbird.com/](https://meetingbird.com/)). It is free, has almost
all the options and integrations as Calendly, and has a team version too!

~~~
krusio
Surprised that it's free for the amount of features

------
semicolonandson
I'm using something called MixMax ([https://mixmax.com/](https://mixmax.com/))
It has a lot of bells and whistles, but I use it only for scheduling meetings
over email.

~~~
krusio
Thanks. Any specific reason for choosing Mixmax?

------
ecesena
[https://hubspot.com](https://hubspot.com)

